# Airforce  Q's ( ACS / AVN -Tech )



## greydak (1 Sep 2004)

I am in the reserve infantry in Ontario, and want to find out more about the AVN-Tech & ACS-Tech trades. I have been a reservist for just over three years and have done a NATO tour (_9 months of Class-C_) 

Mostly I would like to know:

- How much money is made monthly?
- What will finding a job be like when I am ready to get out of the military?
- How long is the training?
- What bases do these trades work out of, Petawawa, Trenton, Borden ect...?
- I also need help finding pay charts for the airforce, thats if they are on the internet?
- Pros & Cons of the trade?
- Tours and other opportunities?

I hope some one has been down this road and can give me some good advice.

Thanks!


----------



## Inch (1 Sep 2004)

Well, I'm not an AVN tech myself, but I can answer a couple of your Q's.

AVN techs work at pretty much everywhere there's aircraft. From Shearwater to Cold Lake to Petawawa and so on.
As for tours, you'd only be deployed with your Sqn, so TacHel and Maritime helos is about the only way you'll get deployed. There are a few exceptions but not many.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/cbi/engraph/download_e.asp?docid=204&sidesection=6

Download CBI chapter 204, all the pay tables are in there. You'll get one of the spec pays, not sure which one. If you're on Sea Kings you'll also be eligible for Sea Duty allowance.

Hope that helps a bit.

Cheers


----------



## Garbageman (1 Sep 2004)

Here's the link for pay rates (Reg Force get paid based on a monthly rather than daily wage):

http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/dppd/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=3

As for where you'd be posted in those trades, well basically pick a base with aircraft on it (pretty much every Air Force base except North Bay & Kingston), and there you go.   Here's a link covering the different Air Force Wings:

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/organization3_e.asp

Hope that helps!


----------



## Garbageman (1 Sep 2004)

Sorry for the basic reguritation of Inch's post; I was writing mine at the same time.

Great minds think alike?!


----------



## greydak (1 Sep 2004)

Thanks for all the info, I still would like to know:

- What will finding a job be like when I am ready to get out of the military?
- How long is the training?
- Pros & Cons of the job?
- Do you get some sort of imput into which base you go to? 

Thanks!


----------



## hiv (1 Sep 2004)

I can give you some partial info to your questions.



			
				greydak said:
			
		

> - How long is the training?


I don't know about AVN but I went to the same school as the AVS techs who are required to do POET (performance orientated electronics training) prior to their QL3. That course was about 6-8 months followed by their actual AVS course which was another 5-6 months. However, courses rarely line up perfectly and you'll have to count on spending some time on PAT platoon waiting for a course to begin.




			
				greydak said:
			
		

> - Do you get some sort of imput into which base you go to?


On most courses, your performance will dictate if you get the posting your request or not. The top candidate of a course getting top priority in his/her request for a posting. That being said, if you request a base/wing and they don't need any AVN/AVS techs you won't get it. Normally people seem pretty pleased with their postings, however.

Per Ardua Ad Astra!


----------



## childs56 (1 Sep 2004)

I am on the Avn course right now It is about 18 months long and is going thrue a major overhaul. it was 6 months long before but they have extended it. I dont recommend doing the course for a few years untill they iron out the problems with a new course, they are still writing our course as we speak. Be prepared to be sent to Cold lake, trenton or greenwood as they are the major bases. anywhere else is a luxury. dont count on going to a tac hel unit in your first few years. 
as for employment afterwards, work hard and get your civie AME liscence on the weekends. they give you some credits for your military training not sure how many. if you have any other questions feel free to message me.


----------



## greydak (1 Sep 2004)

Thanks again. I do have another question, what do you need to become a flight engineer on a griffon?


----------



## Garbageman (1 Sep 2004)

greydak said:
			
		

> Thanks again. I do have another question, what do you need to become a flight engineer on a griffon?


Not sure what it is in terms of training needed, but I know you need to be at least Cpl.


----------



## Righty (2 Sep 2004)

My brother is an AVS tech. He was training for about a year and half, and he said the POET course was tuff! He is in 4 wing right now...

He says the pay is good for a single 20 year old
He likes his job
He's out of the shacks
Just got his hook


What could be better


----------



## greydak (2 Sep 2004)

O.K... I thought the trade was "_Aircraft Structures Technician_"  (ACS TECH 565) but I am seeing lots of AVS. Is this the same thing? 

Thanks!


----------



## greydak (2 Sep 2004)

Found it AVS Tech is "_Avionics Systems Technician  526_" not what I'm looking for but thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Righty (2 Sep 2004)

from what i know and what my brother told me (ACS TECH 565) is the most useful trade outside in Civilian world.


----------



## childs56 (2 Sep 2004)

to be a flight engineer they perfer you to be an avn tech. you have to be min cpl journey man and I think it is 5 years as a journey man. it is hard to get selected and even harder to pass the course. If you are joining to be a flight engineer make sure you have other plans as it is hard to attain that level of training. good luck and hope you make it their.


----------



## hiv (2 Sep 2004)

CTD said:
			
		

> to be a flight engineer they perfer you to be an avn tech. you have to be min cpl journey man and I think it is 5 years as a journey man. it is hard to get selected and even harder to pass the course. If you are joining to be a flight engineer make sure you have other plans as it is hard to attain that level of training. good luck and hope you make it their.



Again, more conjecture but I remember hearing from a friend's father who was a flight engineer that he was required to write a test every year to keep his qualification. The minimum pass mark for this test was 100%.


----------



## Zoomie (2 Sep 2004)

Tribal Jedi said:
			
		

> ...to write a test every year to keep his qualification. The minimum pass mark for this test was 100%.



This is rather routine in the Airforce - we write tests every year or sometimes more in order to keep our qualification - our pass mark is routinely 100%.  Would you really want an FE or Pilot who scored 60% on his knowledge tests/skills?


----------



## greydak (2 Sep 2004)

I don't know if I want to be a FE, but it's one of those cool jobs to keep in mind. 

Thanks!


----------

